# Nfs problem



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 13, 2014)

Good morning (Here in Athens is 11 AM),

The last days I have a problem with my NFS. My computer suddenly and periodically starts freezing. Especially File Manager. Searching to find out why is freezing I saw that the reason is the NFS. When newnfs stops to respond, everything is stuck. When comes back, everything is ok! Is there any suggestion how to fix this problem?

My /var/log/messages

```
Oct 13 09:42:31 FreeBSD kernel: newnfs server 192.168.1.4:/mnt/inbox-500: not responding
Oct 13 09:42:33 FreeBSD kernel: newnfs server 192.168.1.4:/mnt/raidon-stripe/dataspeed: not responding
Oct 13 09:43:31 FreeBSD kernel: newnfs server 192.168.1.4:/mnt/inbox-raidz/datavault: not responding
Oct 13 09:43:52 FreeBSD kernel: newnfs server 192.168.1.4:/mnt/raidon-stripe/dataspeed: is alive again
Oct 13 09:43:53 FreeBSD kernel: newnfs server 192.168.1.4:/mnt/inbox-raidz/datavault: is alive again
Oct 13 09:43:53 FreeBSD kernel: newnfs server 192.168.1.4:/mnt/inbox-500: is alive again
Oct 13 09:58:29 FreeBSD kernel: newnfs server 192.168.1.4:/mnt/inbox-raidz/datavault: not responding
Oct 13 09:59:03 FreeBSD kernel: newnfs server 192.168.1.4:/mnt/inbox-raidz/datavault: is alive again
```

My /etc/rc.conf


```
nfs_client_enable="YES"
rpcbind_enable="YES"
```

My /etc/fstab


```
192.168.1.4:/mnt/inbox-raidz/datavault          /mnt/Mirror     nfs             rw              0       0
192.168.1.4:/mnt/raidon-stripe/dataspeed        /mnt/Stripe     nfs             rw              0       0
192.168.1.4:/mnt/inbox-500                      /mnt/500        nfs             rw              0       0
```

My `uname -a`


```
FreeBSD FreeBSD 10.1-RC2 FreeBSD 10.1-RC2 #2: Mon Oct 13 10:12:54 EEST 2014     root@FreeBSD:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/MYKERNEL  amd64
```


----------



## gkontos (Oct 14, 2014)

It looks like the problem is caused by the NFS server (192.168.1.4). Have you looked there at the logs?


----------



## sk8harddiefast (Oct 14, 2014)

My NAS /var/log/messages.


```
Oct 14 17:55:55 freenas mountd[2308]: mount request succeeded from 192.168.1.19 for /mnt/inbox-raidz/datavault
Oct 14 18:00:15 freenas mountd[2308]: umount request succeeded from 192.168.1.19 for /mnt/inbox-raidz/datavault
Oct 14 18:00:53 freenas mountd[2308]: mount request succeeded from 192.168.1.19 for /mnt/inbox-raidz/datavault
```

Seems like the sender of mount / umount request is my desktop (192.168.1.19)


----------

